# which way does your dog sit?



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

I am curious only because I noticed ever since we got Athena home she sits like a lil piggy and Samson always sits up in alert mode.

Athena doing the piggly wiggly


























Samson always the soldier

(i wish i could have entered this pic for puppy of the month ....he s too serious now for 9 months)









































it's weird to me the differences.....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol mine do both , crush is known to sit like a piggy though or he sits with his back legs out in frog position lol really uncomfortable looking. Ill have to get a pic of it sometime lol.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

in the summer Dre will sit on his ass (like Athena) .. in the winter he sits like Sampson but w/ his balls hovering over the ground.. lol.. Daisy and Diesel sit like Sampson all the time


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

also.. curious why you took a pic of the photobucket page instead of posting the link here.. lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko sits like a fat man on soft surfaces and at attention on the cold tile. He doesn't have balls, but does not like his winky or his tater touching cold surfaces. LOL!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

cEElint said:


> also.. curious why you took a pic of the photobucket page instead of posting the link here.. lol


because I have the pic saved like that dont ask me to recall wtf i was doing lol..... i think i might have the direct link to the dowloaded version still deep in july of 2011 photobucket ...... im not what u call computer savvy lol


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

fixed..... lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Bella sits on her ass like she should lol!










She also likes to sit like this which i cant figure out lol! Friggan weirdo! Like she is kneeling down.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Bella sits on her ass like she should lol!


I'd sit on my butt if you put diapers on me too. LOL!
Poor girl.


----------



## femaleracer1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Big sits piggy style no matter what surface. Sleeps "aired out" on his back!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> I'd sit on my butt if you put diapers on me too. LOL!
> Poor girl.


Lol! She sits like that regardless diaper or not! Poor girl my ass! Shes a spoiled little bitch


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh here's another one with her little feet crossed lol! ......okay, I'm done


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> She also likes to sit like this which i cant figure out lol! Friggan weirdo! Like she is kneeling down.


THIS is how crush sits LOL, I call it sitting frog lol. Lady at the petstore seen him sit like that apparently last time the boyfriend took him in and she laughed at him was like WTF is he doing? .... such weird dogs.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> THIS is how crush sits LOL, I call it sitting frog lol. Lady at the petstore seen him sit like that apparently last time the boyfriend took him in and she laughed at him was like WTF is he doing? .... such weird dogs.


Lol! What bloodlines are crush? Maybe they have some of the same genes lol!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL he is 100% RE although I say 50/50 RE and creep lol.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> LOL he is 100% RE although I say 50/50 RE and creep lol.


Creep is definitely in him LOL! He's so cute  Bella is a Quake grandaughter....her mom's side of the ped is mostly all well known RE dogs.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHAHA thats awesome the frog sit lol

Mel sits on his side when he is tired or if we are playing and he sits on his hips like samson most of the time. Its not like he ever really sits on his butt though, he thigh muscles prevent his booty from touching lol

AND Just cause Samson is grown doesn't mean you can't enter him into puppy of the month! The dogs just have to be a picture of a puppy, not still be one. What fun would that be for all of us 1 dog owners who don't have puppies anymore! lol


----------



## integra8400 (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

^^ Like so... lol


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I've never seen a dog sit like Bella in that one picture, crazy. xD

Dakota normally has a precise sit, here he is sitting in a freezing cold creek and looking my like "WTF Mom?! It's friggen cold!" Hence why he's my trooper xD Puts up with my abuse.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ha h! I love all these shots.

Rodrigo, I was gonna say that Samson's excuse is that he don't wanna squish his balls, lol. 

Celeste, I love Dakota's facial expression! Roller loves the creek at the park, but he ain't about to sit in it.. he just wants to splash through it and drink it up.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Ha h! I love all these shots.
> 
> Rodrigo, I was gonna say that Samson's excuse is that he don't wanna squish his balls, lol.
> 
> Celeste, I love Dakota's facial expression! Roller loves the creek at the park, but he ain't about to sit in it.. he just wants to splash through it and drink it up.


u know whats funny....the other morning it was freezing (i live in los angeles so freezing is like 50 degrees lol) ....and everytime he would sit he would do it in slow motion because his nuts resting on grass wasnt feeling too good i take it lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO! Wow, 50 degrees is freezing huh!? Here, when it drops down to the mid-low twenties is freezing! I almost feel bad for the male dogs, because it's not exactly like they can adjust or tuck their stuff lol. Girls don't have much to worry about, and I would say that's why they sit differently than males do.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

haha yeah cali weather is best.... but i still trade places with NJ .... oh so u think its a male female thing? didnt cross my mind at all hahaha god im such a moron. now im gonna tell gender by sitting stance from a distance...im gonna win some bets me thinks


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Not necessarily a gender thing, because I've seen females sit like they don't want to squish their imaginary testes, but for the most part, it has been more males than females that I've observed sitting like that lol. No need to feel like a moron... was just my own speculation/opinion.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

wait ....so i am not a moron???? are u suuuuuuure? lol


----------

